# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) > Мультимедиа >  Nero Multimedia Suite 10.0.13100

## basador

*Nero Multimedia Suite 10.0.13100
Nero Multimedia Suite 10 совместим с Windows® 7.*

*Nero Multimedia Suite 10* - мощный мультимедийный пакет Nero Multimedia Suite 10, состоящий из трех продуктов (Nero Vision Xtra, Nero BackItUp & Burn и Nero Burning ROM), дает пользователю максимум мультимедийных возможностей. В нем есть расширенные возможности редактирования видео, мультимедийный органайзер и плеер, великолепное программное обеспечение мультимедийные средства для улучшения аудио- и видеофайлов и фотографий.

Файл: Nero-10.0.13100_trial.exe (293 MB)
Версия: 10.0.13100
Дата Выпуска: 2010-04-12
Размер Файла: 293 MB (306.708.552 bytes)
Контрольная сумма MD5: 1CA0ED493CD5E2C104C81809E1DBB913

Единый мощный пакет Nero Multimedia Suite 10, состоящий из трех продуктов, дает пользователю максимум мультимедийных возможностей. В нем есть расширенные возможности редактирования видео, мультимедийный органайзер и плеер, великолепное программное обеспечение для прожига дисков, надежная технология резервного копирования и специальные мультимедийные средства для улучшения музыкальных и видеофайлов и фотографий.
 Важнейшие аспекты пакета приложений Nero Multimedia Suite 10:
Редактирование видеоматериалов с помощью Nero Vision Xtra™
•    Ищите, воспроизводите и без труда упорядочивайте все свои музыкальные композиции, фотографии и видеоролики с помощью органайзера мультимедиа «все в одном»
•    Используйте самые современные средства редактирования видео (картинка в картинке, полный контроль с клавиатуры, мастер-фонограмма спецэффектов, различные спецэффекты и переходы) в многодорожечной монтажной линейке, чтобы сделать свои произведения действительно личностными. 
•    Создавайте фильмы высокой четкости на дисках DVD, и Blu-ray, используя SmartEncoding для ускорения записи видео HD и записывайте Blu-ray-диски в высококачественном кинематографическом формате с 24 последовательными кадрами.
•    Проигрыватель мультимедиа поддерживает все самые популярные форматы аудио, видео и изображений, такие как AVCHD, MKV, FLV, FLAC, DVD, MPEG-4 AVC, (S)-VCD, AVCREC и Audio CD, а также различные списки воспроизведения и слайд-шоу
•    Записывайте музыку, фотографии и видео на диски CD, DVD и Blu-ray, а также предоставляйте доступ к вашим проектам в социальных сетях
Прожиг с помощью Nero Burning ROM™.
•    Гарантия читаемости дисков независимо от их возраста, износа и наличия царапин благодаря технологии защиты SecurDisc.
•    Перенос файлов методом перетаскивания для записи на компакт-диски, диски DVD и Blu-ray, а также для сохранения образов.
•    Разделение больших файлов для их прожига на нескольких дисках.
•    Дополнительная защита данных путем шифрования и добавления личных паролей
•    Отличное качество воспроизведения записанного содержания
•    Безупречные копии дисков благодаря надежному прожигу без перерывов.
Резервное копирование с помощью Nero BackItUp & Burn™.
•    Выполняйте автоматическое резервное копирование в одно касание без необходимости изменения настроек компьютера.
•    Технология SecurDisc - гарантия читаемости данных, повышение шансов восстановления файлов, защита данных от случайных изменений и проверка источника данных.
•    Удобное сохранение резервных копий на жесткий диск, компакт-, DVD-, Blu-ray-диски, на FTP, карты памяти и в Интернет-хранилище
•    Восстановление личных данных после компьютерного сбоя или поломки.
•    Восстановление поврежденных или удаленных файлов с жестких дисков, компакт-, DVD-дисков, флеш-накопителей и дискет.
•    Резервное копирование файлов и папок на несколько устройств одновременно.

*Скрытый текст*Скачать с turbobit
Скачать с shareflare
Скачать с letitbit
Активация Nero Multimedia Suite 10.0.13100 (1Кб). Здесь

----------


## Denis3410

> *Nero Multimedia Suite 10.0.13100
> Nero Multimedia Suite 10 совместим с Windows® 7.*
> 
> *Nero Multimedia Suite 10* - мощный мультимедийный пакет Nero Multimedia Suite 10, состоящий из трех продуктов (Nero Vision Xtra, Nero BackItUp & Burn и Nero Burning ROM), дает пользователю максимум мультимедийных возможностей. В нем есть расширенные возможности редактирования видео, мультимедийный органайзер и плеер, великолепное программное обеспечение мультимедийные средства для улучшения аудио- и видеофайлов и фотографий.
> 
> Файл: Nero-10.0.13100_trial.exe (293 MB)
> Версия: 10.0.13100
> Дата Выпуска: 2010-04-12
> Размер Файла: 293 MB (306.708.552 bytes)
> ...


*Скачать:
http://sibit.net/y1zusl13tues.html*

----------

